# Selling some old gear



## kayakid (Jun 12, 2005)

I have a nice ski jacket that no longer fits me. Its a beyond X jacket, that was worn for maybe a season. I also have two old race suits that are no longer in use as I dont ski race any more. Both of them are in good shape, and are not very old. I also have some other misc. racing gear such as shin guards, that I'm trying to get rid of. So if any one wants to buy them just respond to this and I can get you some pictures if you wish.


----------

